# موضوع عن ال Chemical Sensors



## Eng. Lutfi (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم

قاصدكم بخدمة

لم سمحتوا ممكن تزودوني بموضوع عن ال chemical sensors

طبعاً أتمنى أن يكون الموضوع قادر على تفهيم شخص عمرو ما سمع عن ال chemical sensors، يعني مقدمة مش موضوع متقدم

و لكم جزيل الشكر مسبقاً


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

الحساسات الكيميائية نوعان:
1- هناك أنابيب كشف لوني تعتمد على تغير لون المادة ضمن الأنبوب عند وصول تركيز المادة في الجو إلى المعيار الحدي
1- حساسات الكترونية: وهي مرتفعة الثمن جداً تقوم بالاشارة إلى مستوى تركيز المادة الكيميائية في الجو


----------

